# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Taping Villaboard for tiling?

## grantbudd

im about to do the plastering work on my Villaboard. I am going to tile over the top so do I need to plaster the joints? If so do I do 2 layers of basecoat finishing with top coat? Do I need to do internal vertical corners? This is a bathroom so probably not the corners given I need to silicon and bond break the corners.  
Thanks

----------


## Pulse

recess joints definitely (if not over battens), you can you wet area base coat, 2 coats and paper tape. 
Corners, some debate, it does strengthen them which helps reduce movement and therefore also leaks but it does make the corner slightly more than 90 degrees (obtuse) which can make tiling more challenging. 
see what Rod says 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Gaza

Tape it and base coat make sure scrap it back flush no need to top as its not seen

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Almost all new homes have the horizontal sheet joins and the corner joints plastered, paper tape and base coat only. 
Just keep it tight and you'll be right. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## grantbudd

So go ahead and tape and plaster all recessed edges except for where the sheet meets the floor and ceiling 
I see what you mean about the internal angle although im using a 12mm notched trowel so that will be a thick layer of adhesive which will hide 2-3mm of tape and plaster...I just thought from a waterproofing point of view I had to silicon all internal angles and then bond breakers and membrane to finish it all off. 
Looking forward to hearing from Rod too  :Redface: ) thanks for the reply 
see what Rod says 
Cheers
Pulse[/QUOTE]

----------


## grantbudd

> Tape it and base coat make sure scrap it back flush no need to top as its not seen

  thx gazza, i thought as much about the topcoat part.

----------


## grantbudd

So is this the right approach? 
Fill the internal corners with natural cure silicon 
Silicon fill all holes around tap and waste inlet/outlets in the wall sheets 
Plaster up all areas except for top and bottom plate. 
lay bond breakers/ flexible internal corners and tape over sheet joins and tap holes, floor wastes for bath, toilet and shower tray 
2 layers of membrane. 
Tile?

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Almost all new homes have the horizontal sheet joins and the corner joints plastered, paper tape and base coat only. 
> Just keep it tight and you'll be right. 
> Good luck.

   :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> So is this the right approach?
> Fill the internal corners with natural cure silicon.
> Silicon fill all holes around tap and waste inlet/outlets in the wall sheets.  Just my personal preference is to avoid Silicon based sealants because nothing sticks to it and it's devil to remove. 
> lay bond breakers/ flexible internal corners and tape over sheet joins and tap holes, floor wastes for bath, toilet and shower tray  Not sure why you are taping over the tap holes that you just sealed? or the floor waste. 
> 2 layers of membrane.  Is this layers on paint on waterproofing? sounds like it has no real fabric membrane. loof for a system that includes a proper membrane, much more strength and more reliable. 
> Don't forget to run the membrane down into the puddle flange recess. 
> Tile?

  
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I really dont see the point in filling the recess with base coat. I just fill it with tile glue and trowel it off. Tile glue is just as strong if not stronger than tape and basecoat and you know that the tile glue will stick to other tile glue 100%. The wetseal fella that did my shower said DO NOT use base coat, as he will fill all recesses with Sika and do all the nail heads too. Works for me.

----------


## grantbudd

> Good luck.

  So if I dont use silicon for internal corners what would I use? I want to seal them off to form the outside cladding (weatherboard queenslander) and also the chance of cockroaches and bugs getting another place to hide....

----------


## grantbudd

> I really dont see the point in filling the recess with base coat. I just fill it with tile glue and trowel it off. Tile glue is just as strong if not stronger than tape and basecoat and you know that the tile glue will stick to other tile glue 100%. The wetseal fella that did my shower said DO NOT use base coat, as he will fill all recesses with Sika and do all the nail heads too. Works for me.

  All my nails are galvanised so would I still sika them? What sika do you recommend?  
With filling the recess on the sheets are you talking about the internal corners?

----------


## ringtail

> All my nails are galvanised so would I still sika them? What sika do you recommend?  
> With filling the recess on the sheets are you talking about the internal corners?

  I'm pretty sure wetseal use Sika 11FC for all/most of the applications. Yes, do all nail heads too. No, I never set internal corners when tiling. What's the point ?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> All my nails are galvanized so would I still sika them? What sika do you recommend?  
> With filling the recess on the sheets are you talking about the internal corners?

  I seal all exposed nail heads with Sikaflex 11FC, it,s the fast cure one. 
the filling of the recess refers to the horizontal sheet sheet joint, firat sikaflex then waterproofing membrane (if not already plastered). 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## grantbudd

hey guys thanks for the info. I went out to bunnings and got the plastic spatulas and 4 tubes of the sika 11fc and will get to work on the joints. Once done I will then lay the fabric bandage and use the membrane over the top for one solid sealed bathroom...Bugger just forgot to buy the angle for the doorway...Im looking forward to doing the job now...I have  shower base question but will post it in the bathroom section.

----------

